# ارجو المساعدة اريد شرح مفصل عن عملية الدرفلة



## الهدار (5 فبراير 2008)

الرجاء باسرع وقي اريد شرح عملية الدرفلة سوا كانت على الساخن هوعلى البارد


----------



## محمد فوزى (7 فبراير 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الدرفلة هي عملية مط وتسطيح المعادن أو ترقيقهاوسحبها طوليا أو عرضيا بالشكل المطلوب ، وبحسب الطريقة وقوالب السحب الدوارة تتشكلالمعادن الى ألواح أو قضبان او أي اشكال مسطحة الوجوه . وهي اشبه بعملية الطباعة منانزلاق الخامة بين معدنين ضاغطين.وتعتمد بشكل عام على بكرات وإسطونات متقابلة ضاغطة بقوة تستطيع كبسالمعدن ومطه وسحبه. وهي اما إسطوانات ملساء لتشكل الصفائح أو بكرات محفورة لتشكيلالقضبان واشكال الكمر أو بكرات صغيرة للتشكيل الفن داخل الصفائح الكبيرة تكوينأشكال هندسية حرة.ويقومالعاملون في هذا الاتجاه بتجهيز وتشغيل وخدمة درافيل تشكيل الألواح والمقاطعوالأنابيب الفولاذية وإجراءات عمليات الدرفلة، وتجهيز وتشغيل وخدمة آلات تشكيلالمعادن بالسحب والبثق والطرق.وهي من العمليات المهمة جدا في عالم التصنع في الصناعات التحويلية . لو اخذنا مثالا بسيطاوهو صناعة قدر الطبخ المصنوع من الألمنيوم ، فسنرى انه يمر بأهم مرحلة له وهو تحويلقالب الكتلة الالمنيومية شبه المكعبة الى صفيحة بواسطة الدرفلة ثم بعد ان تتكونصفيحة، تقطع حسب القوالب كالدوائر مثلا ، وتدرفل مرة اخرى على قالب الشغلة المطلوبة، ليأخذ شكل قالب القدر او ابريق الشاي أو غير ذلك من الاشكال الهندسية التي تخدمالانسان وتسد حاجته العملية. والدرفلة تكون على نوعين في الغالب بحسب درجة حرارة المعدن1- درفلة على البارد : وتكون بدرجة حرارة الجو العادي وهي في العادة صلبة وتحتاج الى جهد اكبر من الماكنةولكنها اسهل واقل معدات. توصيف عامل درفلة معادن على البارد
هو يشغل ويراقب ماكينة درفلة علىالبارد لتشكيل المنتجات المعدنية أو لتسطحها أعماله مشابهة لأعمال مشغل ماكينةدرفلة معادن على الساخن إلا أنه أكثر خبرة تخصصية في مجال تشغيل وحدات درفلة باردةيطبق أسس وتعليمات السلامة والصحة المهنية.
2- درفلة على الساخن : وهي تتميز بارتفاع درجة حرارةالمعدن للوصول الى درجة الليونة اللازمة للتشكيل الصفائحي او القضباني او ما شابهذلك ، وهذا النوع من الدرفلة مستخدم في معامل صهر الحديد والنحاس والزجاج وغيرها منالمعادن .توصيف عاملدرفلة على الساخن
هو يشغل ويراقب وحدة الدرفلةالأسطوانية الشكل لتسوية كتل المعادن الساخنة وتشكيلها إلى صفائح أو قضبان أو ألواحلتشكيلها إلى قطع نصف مصنعة أو تشكيلها في شكلها النهائي. يفسر التعليمات المكتوبةأو الشفوية، ويحدد طريقة العمل. يشرف على ضبط الدرافيل، ويحدد سرعة الماكينة وناقلةالمعدن وينظم تشغيل رشاش، الماء. يراقب تشغيل الدرافيل، والمعدن أثناء مروره فيالدرافيل ويجري التعديلات الضرورية في جهاز التحكم والضبط. يفحص ويقيس المنتجاتالمشغولة والمكتملة. قد يتخصص في تشغيل نوع معين من الدرافيل مثل وحدة تشكيل درفلةالألواح أو القضبان. وقد يقوم بالإشراف على المعدات الإلكترونية الخاصة بدرفلةأشكال من الصلب آليا وفق بيانات مبرمجة. يطبق أسس وتعليمات السلامة والصحةالمهنية.
توصيف عاملدرفلة على الساخن في معمل سباكةوهويشغل ويراقب وحدة الدرفلة الأسطوانية الشكل لتسوية كتل المعادنالساخنة وتشكيلها إلى صفائح أو قضبان أو ألواح لتشكيلها إلى قطع نصف مصنعة أوتشكيلها في شكلها النهائي. يفسر التعليمات المكتوبة أو الشفوية، ويحدد طريقة العمل. يشرف على ضبط الدرافيل، ويحدد سرعة الماكينة وناقلة المعدن وينظم تشغيل رشاش،الماء. يراقب تشغيل الدرافيل، والمعدن أثناء مروره في الدرافيل ويجري التعديلاتالضرورية في جهاز التحكم والضبط. يفحص ويقيس المنتجات المشغولة والمكتملة. قد يتخصصفي تشغيل نوع معين من الدرافيل مثل وحدة تشكيل درفلة الألواح أو القضبان. وقد يقومبالإشراف على المعدات الإلكترونية الخاصة بدرفلة أشكال من الصلب آليا وفق بياناتمبرمجة. يطبق أسس وتعليمات السلامة والصحةالمهنية.
توصيف عامل درفلة في معمل سباكةالصلب خصوصا

وهو يشغل ويراقب ماكينة مستمرةلدرفلة الصلب التي تحول كتل الصلب الساخنة إلى أشكال نهائية في عملية واحدة مستمرةبعد التي تمر في مجموعة من الدرافيل. أعماله مشابهة لأعمال مشغل ماكينة لدرفلةالمعادن إلا انه اكثر إلماما وتخصصا في مجال درفلة تشكيلات الصلب في عملية مستمرة. يطبق أسس وتعليمات السلامة والصحةالمهنية.توصيف عامل درفلة معادن غير حديدية
هو يشغل ماكينة الدرفلة التي تحولأو تشكل المعادن غير الحديدية على الساخن والبارد إلى صفائح أو ألواح أو أسلاك أوقضبان حسب المقاييس والمواصفات المطلوبة : أعماله شبيهة بأعمال مشغل ماكينة درفلةمعادن على الساخن أو البارد إلا أنه أكثر تخصصا في مجال درفلة المعادن غيرالحديدية. يطبق أسس وتعليمات السلامة والصحةالمهنية.

توصيف عامل تشغيل أجهزة الضبط في ماكيناتالدرفلة
هو يشغل أجهزة التحكم وضبط ماكينةالدرفلة عن طريق الإشارات والإشارات الصادرة إليه. يحرك رافعات الدرافيل واذرعهالنقل الصبات أو قوالب الحديد من فوق طاولة المدخل إلى مدخل الناقلة، ويراقبباستمرار الشارات التي تصدر إليه من عمال التشغيل لماكينة الدرفلة. يراقب عمليةالدرفلة والتسوية، ويحرك أجهزة التحكم والتوجيه الخاصة بقلب المعدن بعد دخوله فوهةماكينة الدرفلة. يعاون طاقم تشغيل ماكينة الدرفلة في إجراء التغييرات والإصلاحاتاللازمة ،يطبق أسس وتعليمات السلامة والصحةالمهنية.
توصيف مراقب أوملاحظ أو مشرف على درفلة المعادن
وهو يشرف ويوجه ويراقب واحدا أواكثر من العمال الذين يعملون في عمليات درفلة المعادن ويراجع وينسق عملهم لضمانالدقة والجودة والأداء. يؤدي الأعمال الأساسية في مجال الإشراف على عمال درفلةالمعادن. قد يلقب تبعا لنوع مهنة العمال الذين يشرف عليهم أو لنوع الذي يشرف علىأعماله.


----------



## محمدالوزير (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على تلك المعلومات القيمه


----------



## عمران احمد (16 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.matse.psu.edu/modeling/GA.pdf
http://www.kfupm.edu.sa/publications/ajse/Articles/301C_03p.pdf
http://www.mslab.boun.edu.tr/rolling.doc


----------



## وليد خضير (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 
عسى أن تكونوا بخير أشكر جهودكم لي عندكم طلب أبحث وبشكل مكثف عن آلات السحب والتشكيل للصفائح ولكنني لا أصل لنتيجة أخصص في بحثي آلات سحب البروفيلات الفارغة والبواري المعدنية
أرجو إفادتي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hany asker (12 أغسطس 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssss for u


----------



## كابتن احمد (13 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.marefa.org/images/9/9d/Fig6.jpg


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

